# Car trailer question



## 67455goatclone (Feb 10, 2016)

So I am either renting a trailer or borrowing one to get my 67 lemans to the coast of nc, (about 3 hours away)in April. The car is stock ride height.Trailer 1 is 20 ft flat metal deck with I beleive 5 or 6 ft ramps. Trailer 2 is a 18 ft with 2 ft dovetail, 4 or 5 ft ramps, and wood deck. Which would be better for hauling the 17' pontiac. Also the 20 footer has surge brakes where as the other has electric brakes. Just want to get the one that will be better suited.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I rented this trailer to carry my '67 GTO in 1995 when we moved from New Orleans to Houston. https://www.uhaul.com/Trailers/Auto-Transport-Rental/AT/
The fender folds away so you can open the car door. Pulled it with a UHaul box truck. 365 miles and about 8 hours. No issues.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Hauled in GM muscle with an 18 foot treated wood deck dovetail rear open pit for over 20 years, just for hauling single cars, hard to find a reason to haul with anything bigger.


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

Towed my 69 GTO from Toledo OH to Boston MA with a Uhaul rental. Worked perfectly. Easy to use, light weight. They can look up the vehicle you intend to tow and set you up with the right trailer. I think I paid something like $68 per day. Worth every penny.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Personally, I do not like surge brakes. I have towed my Monte Carlo and other folks A-bodies with my 18 foot open pit dovetail many times to Detroit and back for Woodward dream cruise and I live in Eastern NY. If your tow rig has the Electrical connection for electric brakes I would lean towards that.

Best,

Anthony


----------

